# Beyerdynamic Custom Game oder Sennheiser Game One



## zoonn (13. Juli 2018)

Hallo Community. Meine Frage steht eigentlich schon im Titel. Genutzt wird es hauptsächlich zum zocken und Musik hören (Spiele wie PUBG, CS). Eine Soundkarte habe ich nicht. (nur ein USB Dongle meiner G430). Wird demnächst aber noch gekauft. Welche könnt ihr da empfehlen? Bitte keine Vorschläge wie KH plus ModMic. Hatte ich schon und war unkomfortabel. Vielen Dank.


----------



## markus1612 (13. Juli 2018)

Wenn ich mich zwischen beiden entscheiden müsste, würde ich wohl das Custom Game nehmen, einfach weil es neuer ist.
Soll nicht heißen, dass das Game One schlecht ist (hab es ja selbst seit 2015).


----------



## JackA (13. Juli 2018)

Keines von den Beiden.
Und was hast du gegen selbst dran gesteckte Mikrofone, das hat doch das Custom Game auch so? Es muss ja kein ModMic sein, es gibt ja Boom-Mikrofone.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoonn (13. Juli 2018)

Welche Kopfhörer kannst du empfehlen die ein abnehmbares Kabel haben und sich somit dafür eignen? Hätte jetzt Audio technica m50 im Sinn. Ist aber minimal zu teuer. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerFakeAccount (13. Juli 2018)

Das Beyerdynamic MMX300 Gen 2 hat ein abnehmbares Kabel, kostet aber halt seine 300€, dafür aber absolut Top


----------



## zoonn (13. Juli 2018)

Das MMX 300 ist mir leider zu teuer. Habe hier ein Beyerdynamic Custom Game im Angebot für 150 Euro. Gibt es eine bessere Kombination zu dem Preis?


----------



## DuckDuckStop (13. Juli 2018)

Das mmx300 ist ein dt 770 mit nem Microfon und dramatisch überteuert.

Wenn ich mich an deinen alten thread erinner waren offene Kopfhörer keine Option? Dann würde ich eher n cloud alpha nehmen.


----------



## zoonn (13. Juli 2018)

Mittlerweile hatte ich Offene und halboffene Kopfhörer bei mir. Mittlerweile ist es mir egal. Haben die Cloud Alpha denn so einen guten Klang? Dann trzd das vmoda boom pro?


----------



## DuckDuckStop (13. Juli 2018)

Aus preisleistungssicht sind die ziemlich gut, für die alphas brauchst du natürlich auch kein boom mic mehr weil die bereits eines haben.


----------



## Darkseth (15. Juli 2018)

DerFakeAccount schrieb:


> Das Beyerdynamic MMX300 Gen 2 hat ein abnehmbares Kabel, kostet aber halt seine 300€, dafür aber absolut Top


Ist aber auch nichts anderes als ein 130-140€~ DT 770 mit Mikrofon dran.
Da ist ein Custom Studio technisch deutlich besser als das MMX 300.


Das Custom Game für 150€ ist echt ordentlich. Ist ja nix anderes als ein Custom One Pro (angefangen mit 199€~, mittlerweile bei 120-130€~), dazu mikrofon. 20-30€ fürs mikrofon mit dran find ich völlig okay. ein boompro wäre auch kaum günstiger


----------



## zoonn (15. Juli 2018)

Ich hab mir ein mmx 300 bestellt. Mal schauen wie das ist. Wenn es mich vollkommen überzeugt behalte ich es. Dazu eine Creative Sound Blaster omnio 5.1. wenn es mich nicht überzeugt dann eben den Custom Game. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DuckDuckStop (15. Juli 2018)

Hätteste nicht machen sollen, war dumm, haben wir dir nicht gesagt dass es überteuert ist?


----------



## zoonn (15. Juli 2018)

Das hast du gesagt. Andere haben gesagt dass das HS absolut top ist. Zurückschicken kann man immernoch. Wenn es das nicht wird dann Cudtom Game außer es gibt ein Headset welches mit dem BoomPro MIC kompatibel ist. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ericius (16. Juli 2018)

1. Ein Headset hat immer schon ein Mikrofon integriert, da brauchst keines extra.
2. Das MMX ist überteuert, weil es wortwörtlich ein DT770 + Mikrofon ist. Das war kein ungefährer Vergleich seitens ChotHoclate. Das gleiche wie beim Custom Pro im Vergleich zum Custom Game. mit dem Unterschied das man beim Custom "nur" 40€ für`s Mikrofon zahlt und nicht 160...


----------



## zoonn (16. Juli 2018)

Sorry ich meinte natürlich Kopfhörer. Das Problem welches ich sehe dass ich bei allen Headsets mit 2x 3,5 Klinke eine externe Soundkarte benötige. Welche könntet ihr da empfehlen? Zum Beispiel für das Custom Game?


----------



## JackA (16. Juli 2018)

Creative G5


----------



## zoonn (16. Juli 2018)

Gibt es da auch eine billigere Alternative? Was haltet ihr von dem Steelseries Arctis Pro mit GameDac?


----------



## JackA (16. Juli 2018)

Aha, das MMX 300 wird also einfach bestellt, obwohl dir gesagt wird, dass es mit 300 EUR überteuert ist! aber eine Soundkarte, die ihr Geld sogar wert ist, da man kaum einen reinen DAC mit Kopfhörerverstärker mit der selben Leistung zum gleichen Geld findet, ist dann plötzlich zu teuer!
Die G5 ist eine der wenigen Audio-Lösungen, die ihr Geld wert ist, da sie einen guten DAC und potenten Kopfhörerverstärker verbaut hat.
Vergiss den Steelseries Gaming-Schrott!

Aber was fragst du hier noch, du hörst ja sowieso nicht auf das, was man dir sagt, kauf also was du willst. Who cares, du musst damit leben.


----------



## MircoSfot (16. Juli 2018)

Hi, mit diesem Link könnt ihr 20%! SPAREN beim Kauf ausgewählter Ohrwärmer! Hoellenmaschinen Deal - Manufaktur Kopfhoerer von beyerdynamic  Dies ist eine Höllenmachine X- Aktion! NICHT VERGESSEN DEN CODE AM ENDE DES BESTELLVORGANGS ANZUGEBEN! DER CODE LAUTET: HMX20Y

Der Preis der MMX300 gen 2 liegt dann nur noch bei 239,20€ anstatt 299€!


----------



## DuckDuckStop (16. Juli 2018)

Und damit ist es immer noch ca 80€ zu teuer.


----------



## CSOger (16. Juli 2018)

beyerdynamic MMX 300, Headset schwarz, 2. Generation, Outlet


----------



## JackA (16. Juli 2018)

Selbst 180 ist zu teuer
DT 770 Pro 80€ + 16€ Mikrofon, fertig.
Wobei das Custom Game momentan auch für <100€ zu haben ist.

*PS, falls sich wer wundert, momentan gibts 20% Rabatt auf WHD.


----------



## zoonn (17. Juli 2018)

Es wurde gesagt dass das mmx 300 gut aber teuer ist. Andere haben gesagt dass es überteuert ist. Das g5 ist nicht zu teuer. Ich bin nur verwundert wieviel man hinlegen muss für gute Sound und mic Qualität. Mic und kh seperat ist nicht so mein Fall. Ansteckbare Mikrofone schon eher. Welche Kopfhörer gibt es denn bis 150 Euro die mit dem Boom mic kompatibel sind? soka wäre g5. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackA (17. Juli 2018)

Beyer Custom One Pro
Takstar Pro 82
Philips Fidelio X2
Sony MDR-1A


----------



## zoonn (20. Juli 2018)

Hallo. Habe jetzt das Boom Pro und die Custom One Pro Plus. Mit der G5 ist das Mic total dumpf und basslastig. Woran liegt das?


----------



## DuckDuckStop (20. Juli 2018)

Gucken ob in der Software irgendwelche klangverbieger aktiviert sind. Hättest du nicht gesagt du hättest das mmx bestellt?


----------



## zoonn (20. Juli 2018)

Da kann man glaube nicht viel ändern in der Software nur Voice fx. Mein Mitbewohner hat eine Omni Surround da klingt es perfekt. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerD4nnY (20. Juli 2018)

Ich bin immernoch für gute HiFi Kopfhörer und n schönes Studio-Mikro (T-Bone oder Rhode) ....


----------



## zoonn (20. Juli 2018)

Ist es dann nicht ein wenig Overkill für meinen Anwendungszweck? Ist ja eigentlich nur Teamspeak. Welche Konstellation könnt ihr empfehlen für max 250? Also SoKa, KH und Mic.


----------



## zoonn (20. Juli 2018)

Also ich habe jetzt mal selbst geschaut. Interface sollte das Behring Xenyx 302 werden. KH der DT 770 Pro 82 Ohm. Beim Mikrofon bin ich mir unsicher. Was sagt ihr?


----------



## DuckDuckStop (20. Juli 2018)

Werd dir erstmal im klaren was du willst, du änderst ja tagtäglich deine Meinung, sogar mehrmals.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (20. Juli 2018)

Das Xenyx 302 hat nur 15V Phantomspeisung. Nimm besser ein kleines U-Phoria.

Als Mikro für TS reicht schon sowas hier:
https://www.amazon.de/nw-700-Profes...-Kondensator-Mikrofon-inklusive/dp/B00XJF5DMI


----------



## zoonn (20. Juli 2018)

Ja ich weiß nicht was ich will. Jede Konstellation hat seine Vorteile und Nachteile 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerKabelbinder (20. Juli 2018)

Hast du zur Übersicht mal hier reingesehen?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...kombination-mit-standmikro-2.html#post9424180


----------



## zoonn (20. Juli 2018)

Die Übersicht werde ich mir mal anschauen. Vielen Dank.


----------



## zoonn (27. Juli 2018)

Hallo. Hab jetzt überlegt und ich denke ich werde das mit dem Mikrofon mal probieren. Schafft denn das kleine u phoria ein da 770 pro 80 Ohm? Und kann jmd. ein Schwenkarm für mph 1000 empfehlen?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (4. August 2018)

Gute Frage, müsste man probieren.
Denke aber, dass das Behringer vom Kopfhörerausgang nicht besser als ein zeitgemäßes Onboard-Audio sein wird.

Als Schwenkarm kannst du einen für 15 Euro aus der Bucht nehmen. Qualitativ natürlich kein High-End, aber erfüllt fürs Erste seinen Zweck.
Für etwa 40 Euro gäbe es noch auch was von Millenium (MA-2050). Noch besser wäre natürlich Rode (PSA-1)... wenn das Budget da ist.


----------



## JackA (4. August 2018)

Ich würde direkt das UMC 22 nehmen, das kostet teils weniger als das minderwertigere UM2.
Was mich bei dem Teil erstaunt, ist, dass der Kopfhörerverstärker wirklich 1a ist. Ich habe damit garkeine Probleme 250 Ohm Beyer sehr laut zu befeuern, nebenbei habe ich es mit meinem 200€ DAC+KHV verglichen, der nur etwas lauter kann, aber da fallen einem dann sowieso die Ohren ab. Was aber nicht funktioniert ist Abhören + hoher Pegel gleichzeitig. Dadurch, dass man das Abhören aktiviert, schränkt es die Leistung schon stark ein.
Das UMC22 ist echt ne kleine Wundertüte.


----------

